# MYP with 21" uberturbine and wider tires...how much wider can I go safely.



## diesel4555 (3 mo ago)

Folks/experts,

My new MYP comes with 21" *Uberturbine Wheels* they are staggered, 255/35/21 in the front and 275/35/21 at the rear and are all high performance summer tires - Pirelli P Zeros.

I need all seasons with some curb protection, for NYC parking, so I am thinking of getting Michelin Pilot All Season 4 tires staggered, 275/35/21 in the front and 295/35/21 at the rear. I am confident the rears will be fine but I am concerned with the fronts with 275...I know 265 work well but prefer the 275's. 

Has anyone done this setup? Any real world experience? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Calling @Mad Hungarian


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

There's no issue in terms of clearance with those sizes, you just need to be aware that you're altering the O.D.s by about +1.7% in front and +2.0% in the rear, so both your speedo and odo will under-read by around that amount.
Note that if you really wanted to go for max rim protection and performance (obvs at the expense of range), the generous width of the OE MYP wheels means you can actually fit 285/30R21 in front (O.D. -0.7%) and in back either 305/30R21 (O.D. -1.1%) or 315/30R21 (O.D. same as OE) in back.


----------



## shamelin (5 mo ago)

diesel4555 said:


> Folks/experts,
> 
> My new MYP comes with 21" *Uberturbine Wheels* they are staggered, 255/35/21 in the front and 275/35/21 at the rear and are all high performance summer tires - Pirelli P Zeros.
> 
> ...


I am in Texas and I was planning to move my 275 to the front and get the 295 for the rear. I would like a little wider for the rear but the Michelin Pilot All Season 4 widest I could find are the 295.


----------

